# HGVC Bay Club



## Bootser (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been shopping for and considering adding a hotel based timeshare to add to the ownership options. I am leaning toward Hilton, or Hyatt.
I have found out that an aquantance owns at Bay Club. He has indicated he bought in the early 90's. He used it the first year and last year. Other than that has not banked or used or rented. I do not think he belongs to RCI or HGVC. It is an EOY 2BR Platinum.
1. What would clear ROFR?
2. With maintenance fees at $1000, is this a smart way to go, or is it better to buy at say the Flamingo in Vegas for lower MF. I would not in all likelihood use it for trades into any continental US locations.
I think I would use it for trading to HHonors. This adds more fees.

Advice please.


----------



## myip (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the maintenance is way too high to convert to Hilton Point.  I would buy it only if I get a REALLY good deal with the person.  For conversion to HH points, I would buy Hilton Coylumbridge.  The price is around $7000 platinum annual and maintenance fees is around $600.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 19, 2007)

*Scotland Units No Longer a Bargain*

FYI - With the exchange rate having skyrocketed to almost  2$ / gbp there are no bargain basement deals left in Scotland. I have checked recently and $9000-$10000 is a more realistic number for a 7000 point week. With most selling for more than that.

Also, because of their mandatory resort facility fee if you are exchanging or giving the week to HGVC and the nasty exchange rate right now maintenace fees are much closer to $675-$750 depending on which unit you are looking at. 

I have always been a big fan of Scotland but the tides have changed on this little secret. IMHO, you are much better off with a Flamingo Week than anything else at this point.


----------



## Blues (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with Mattnday.  I own at Craigendarroch.  At the current conversion rate, my mfs are more like $850-900.  I doubt that Coylumbridge is much cheaper.  At this point in time, I'd advise the OP to look into Las Vegas.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 19, 2007)

Bootser said:


> I have been shopping for and considering adding a hotel based timeshare to add to the ownership options. I am leaning toward Hilton, or Hyatt.
> I have found out that an aquantance owns at Bay Club. He has indicated he bought in the early 90's. He used it the first year and last year. Other than that has not banked or used or rented. I do not think he belongs to RCI or HGVC. It is an EOY 2BR Platinum.
> 1. What would clear ROFR?
> 2. With maintenance fees at $1000, is this a smart way to go, or is it better to buy at say the Flamingo in Vegas for lower MF. I would not in all likelihood use it for trades into any continental US locations.
> ...



If you can get the Bayclub for around $2K, I'd buy it.

They will not excercise ROFR


----------



## myip (Jan 19, 2007)

mattnday said:


> FYI - With the exchange rate having skyrocketed to almost  2$ / gbp there are no bargain basement deals left in Scotland. I have checked recently and $9000-$10000 is a more realistic number for a 7000 point week. With most selling for more than that.
> 
> Also, because of their mandatory resort facility fee if you are exchanging or giving the week to HGVC and the nasty exchange rate right now maintenace fees are much closer to $675-$750 depending on which unit you are looking at.
> 
> I have always been a big fan of Scotland but the tides have changed on this little secret. IMHO, you are much better off with a Flamingo Week than anything else at this point.


You can get $7000 for 7000 point for Hilton Coylumbridge and the maintenace fees is $620.  If you are interest as where to buy it.  send me a private PM....


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 19, 2007)

To my knowledge there are only 2 maintenace fees at Coylumbridge, they are 330.64 and 384.83  . Both of these numbers include the Leisure Fee. You can eliminate the leisure fee if you are staying at the resort and not using their facilities. To exchange with HGVC or II you must pay this fee. 

The leisure fee is 21.15 gbp or ~$42 US


----------



## VVTrader (Jan 20, 2007)

*Keep looking*

Picked up Craiggendarroch fall of 2006, 
3500 points for less than 50c a point by hunting around


----------



## korndoc (Jan 20, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> If you can get the Bayclub for around $2K, I'd buy it.
> 
> They will not excercise ROFR



Where  do you find the Bay Club for only $2000?  It normally sells for at least $12,000

Jeff


----------



## lasvegasnewlist (Jan 23, 2007)

*Bay Club has a resale office right on property*

There is a resale office right at the Bay Club with very low prices.  Everything was under $8000.  Didn't see them inside of the units, but the facilities are less than good, and you cannot use the Hilton Hotel pool.  Call Bay Club and ask for resale dept.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 23, 2007)

Non platinum weeks always go bottom basement. It is not a fair comparison to a 7000 pt week . Also, for my tastes Craiggendarroch maintenace fees are real high with the current conversion rate





VVTrader said:


> Picked up Craiggendarroch fall of 2006,
> 3500 points for less than 50c a point by hunting around


----------



## happymum (Jan 23, 2007)

lasvegasnewlist said:
			
		

> the facilities are less than good, and you cannot use the Hilton Hotel pool.  Call Bay Club and ask for resale dept.



The reviews seem pretty positive. Could you explain?
Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 23, 2007)

At Waikoloa, the only pools which you'd really want to go to and hang out all day is the Hilton hotel pools and lagoon. The guests at the HGVC may use the Hotel pools for free but not Bay Club guests.


Is there anything wrong with the Bay Club pools and facilities? NO! But, the two pools and other facilities at the Bay Club are a little small. They aren't these great big resort pools. And although the HGVC Waikoloa pool is pretty, (and has a bartender!!) it is very small too.

Bay Club and HGVC guests share all the facilities at both resorts, so no matter which resort you stay at you can use any of the three pools they share. 

Hope that helps


----------



## happymum (Jan 23, 2007)

*Confused*

Sorry, Im not getting it. 
Bay Club has pools, HGVC has pools. All are small.
HGVC guests can use any, Bay club guests can use their own or pay to use HGVC.
Is that correct?

OK. I just realized that there must also be a Hilton hotel there also - and thats what Bay Club does not have access to??


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 23, 2007)

happymum said:


> OK. I just realized that there must also be a Hilton hotel there also - and thats what Bay Club does not have access to??



The key is the Hilton Hotel about 1/2 mile from the timeshares. The hotel has a huge man made lagoon and some of the best pools in all of Hawaii. 

The HGVC guests have free use of the hotel pools and the Bay Club guests must pay extra to use the hotel pools. 


The pool at the HGVC has a small waterfall and has drink service, the Bay Club pools don't.  I believe that every guest of either TS can use any of the TS pools.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 24, 2007)

korndoc said:


> Where  do you find the Bay Club for only $2000?  It normally sells for at least $12,000
> 
> Jeff



An EOY Bayclub, basically gets you 3500 points a year. You can buy an annual Vegas 3500 for $3K. I would rather own the Vegas unit. 

I don't know if you could get bayclub that cheap, but for me to buy, thats what it would take. 

I think you could probably get an annual 7000 point on ebay in the $8K range, maybe less.


----------



## Bootser (Jan 24, 2007)

*Let me see if I get this straight*

Dave
Some of the info I have seen about HGVC resales on TUG posts have indicated normal cost would be about $1.50 to $2.00 per point depending on the resort and plantinum vs. gold.
Are you suggesting that $0.75 to $1.25 is likely and even very possible?


Bill
Concerning the pool usage, the hotel pool would be restricted to those Bay Club guests who were not members of HGVC, but if you were a member of HGVC then you would have access. Did I get that correct?


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Also consider*

The Bay Club units are really big and spacious with great L-shaped lanais.  As munch as I enjoy taking walks around the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel, that trumps pools access, especially in Hawaii were I spend more time at the Beach.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jan 25, 2007)

We stay at the Bay Club at least two times a year and always used the Hilton Waikoloa pool's whenever we want and have never been checked to see if we belonged at the hotel or not.  I agree the beaches are much better the place to be then staying with hordes of people around a hotel pool in paradise.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bootser said:


> Dave
> Some of the info I have seen about HGVC resales on TUG posts have indicated normal cost would be about $1.50 to $2.00 per point depending on the resort and plantinum vs. gold.
> Are you suggesting that $0.75 to $1.25 is likely and even very possible?


The price per point is very different when buying silver, gold and Platinum seasons. Some people say you can find silver season for less than $1.25/pt



> Bill
> Concerning the pool usage, the hotel pool would be restricted to those Bay Club guests who were not members of HGVC, but if you were a member of HGVC then you would have access. Did I get that correct?



NO, Guests staying at the HGVC resort get a pass to the hotels pools and guests staying in the Bay Club don't get the pass. It doesn't matter where you own but only where stay. ( If you are a HGVC owner at Waikoloa but staying at the Bay Club, you might be able to talk to the manager but don't count on it.)


			
				HGVC Lover said:
			
		

> We stay at the Bay Club at least two times a year and always used the Hilton Waikoloa pool's whenever we want and have never been checked to see if we belonged at the hotel or not.


To get towels or use the slides, the pool attendants check to see if you have a wrist band which you can get only if you're a hotel guest or have a slip from HGVC saying you're a guest there. But HGVC Lover is right, you could use the pools and lagoon and it's unlikely anyone would bother you.


----------



## Bootser (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay not you've got me.
What is the difference between HGVC Waikoloa and Bay Club and the Hotel?


----------



## bobemac (Jan 25, 2007)

It's amusing to see the different opinions on HGVC Waikoloa, and The Bay Club.
We have visited The Bay Club four times, and we have stayed at the Hilton
Waikoloa Village Resort three times.
   We found out about the Bay Club when we first stayed at HWV. The Bay
Club was developed in the 90s by a Japanese company, Nikken. HGVC
took over management of The Bay Club and then started construction
of HGVC Waikoloa.
    We purchased a two bedroom unit at the Bay Club last year. These
units are quite large, about thirty percent bigger than the new HGVC units.
They are huge compared to the HWV hotel rooms, which are quite compact.
There are almost no suites at the HWV. The pool areas at the HWV are crowded and overrun with young children. IMO, there's no real benefit in using these pools, because some of the nicest beaches on the Kohala coast are five minutes away. There's so much more to do on the Big island than hang
at the hotel pool.
   As a Bay Club owner, all my HGVC points go into our HGVC account. Our 
14,000 HGVC points are a challange to use up each year.
    The Bay Club was completely renovated last year by HGVC. All new
furniture, paint, carpets and appliances. The Bay Club units would be
my preference over the new HGVC Waikoloa, because of room size, and location. The Bay Club is on the golf course, and has great ocean views.
The newer HGVC properties are more inland with no views.
    One more consideration would be price. The new HGVC two bedroom
units are pushing $50k for 8400 points. The Bay Club units can be
purchased for a lot less.


----------



## korndoc (Jan 26, 2007)

bobemac said:


> As a Bay Club owner, all my HGVC points go into our HGVC account. Our 14,000 HGVC points are a challange to use up each year....
> The Bay Club ...has great ocean views.



Bobemac - I don't understand your statement about all your HGVC points going into your HGVC account.  I am just learning about the Hilton/HGVC system.  Why wouldn't all your HGVC points go into your HGVC account?

Also, did you get 14,000 points from buying your single Bay Club 2 bedroom last year, or did you have other points already...or did you buy 2 units?  If just getting started, how many points would you recommend?

Finally, do all the Bay Club units have ocean views?  I actually thought they had none.

A friend of mine just returned from the Big Island, staying with a friend at the Bay Club.  She had stayed at HGVC Waikoloa in the past and while she found the Bay Club nice, she said it didn't have the more luxurious feel of the HGVC Waikoloa, with its granite counters, etc.  I have not stayed at either so I would like imput from others.

Jeff


----------



## Bootser (Jan 26, 2007)

bobemac
Thanks for the info, that is really helpful. I can appreciate your comments about hanging at the pool, I prefer to get out and about myself. 
Is the HGVC Waikola still considered an affiliate, or a direct ownership? 
As a Bay Club owner, do you have to pay an HGVC membership fee each year to convert your points? Are there other fees for the conversion or membership?
Earlier comments in this thread about the cost per point were discussed. Do you have a recommended price range (high, med and low) (plat, gold etc) per point for the Bay Club?
My understanding is that some, most or all of the Bay Club is on a golf course. What are the golf privaleges if any for ownership at the Bay Club? What does a round cost?

Thanks in advance for any help for all the TUGGERs.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2007)

It may be easier to understand if you look at a map of the area MAP 

The star is in the street between the Hilton Resort Waikoloa (the hotel, which is huge and takes up a big chunk of the beach front area) and the Bay Club. The Bay Club goes along the south side of road away from the beach and then turns into the HGVC -Waikoloa resort which continues along the road to the maintanence road. The golf courses (there are at least 2) are in the interior of the roads and across the street to the north and also across the maintanence road to the east.

The Bay Club and the HGVC are basically one big resort sandwiched between the road and the golf course. Some units at both the Bay Club and HGVC face the street and some units face the interior golf course. Some upper units at both resorts may have some far-way views of the ocean over the golf course but done have what I consider "ocean views". Although the Bay Club is so much closer to the ocean that some units may have much better ocean views than the far away views from the HGVC units.
The HGVC waikoloa is a HGVC resort and the Bay Club is an affiliate resort.


----------



## bobemac (Jan 26, 2007)

Korndoc, we had purchased at HGVC in Orlando at resale three years ago.
So we had two accounts, but HGVC combined all our points into one account.
   I could suggest that you start with 7000 points, but it's really determined
by your own situation.
  Half of the Bay Clubs units face the ocean, with only palm trees blocking the
breeze.
  The Hilton Waikoloa Resort is about twenty years old. It was a Hyatt before
the owners had to sell to Hilton.
  It's usually quite congested at this property. Hilton had only two resorts
in all of Hawaii, until late last year. There are so many Hilton Honors folks
at the HWV, it's tough for a Diamond to get upgraded.
   I was fortunate that I got an ocean front room in the Ocean Tower, on 
the Executive level floor.
   The rooms interiors were pretty tired when we stayed there, in 2002, 2003, and 2004.
   The property covers 62 acres, and you take a train or a boat to your
building. The three towers are The Lagoon, The Palace, and The Ocean Tower.
   I wasn't impressed with the room at all. If you add in all the noise, confusion, and crowding, the Bay Club in contrast was a quality oasis.

http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/index_flash.asp


----------

